# New Girl Here



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey yall, I'm new here to the forum! My name is Berea (kinda wierd name, but whatever!) and I'm in KY!! I dont have an atv yet, but yeah I'm looking at one. I'm sure i'll have a nice time here! ROCK ON YALL!!:rockn:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

welcome , what ya lookin at


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

Probably a Polaris


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to MIMB


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

welcome to MIMB. post pics when you get your bike so we can see it.


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

Possum said:


> Hey yall, I'm new here to the forum! My name is Berea (kinda wierd name, but whatever!) and I'm in KY!! I dont have an atv yet, but yeah I'm looking at one. I'm sure i'll have a nice time here! ROCK ON YALL!!:rockn:


 hey


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

:welcome:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi to the new girl....from the old girl.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Big D said:


> Hi to the new girl....from the old girl.



:haha:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome Possum and yes, you will have a good time on this forum. I know that new 850 is a beast. :rockn: Test drove one for fun.:saevilw:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to MIMB....let us know if you need anlything. What part of KY are you from?


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome to M.I.M.B.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

welcometo m.i.m.b. i love it here, the ppl are very friendly and with all the endless kniwledge on here your sure to have hours and hours of info at your fingertips.....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB... you need a Brute! :rockn:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome this place rocks :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Welcome to MIMB... you need a Brute! :rockn:


oh come on, not everyone needs a Brute . I have a Cat and love it! Ya gotta remember, size doesn't matter, it's what you do with it that counts :sgrin:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

now thats what any woman with a little ride would say :rockn:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to the best forum in the world.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

welcome to the forum. you will anything you need to know and if you cant just ask and people will help. best forum and lots of fun:rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, but I am another believer in the Brute...:rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> now thats what any woman with a little ride would say :rockn:


oh yeah....? :buttkick:

:joke:


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Big D said:


> oh come on, not everyone needs a Brute . I have a Cat and love it! Ya gotta remember, size doesn't matter, it's what you do with it that counts :sgrin:


Having both is a nice combination though. :haha:

Welcome aboard Possum. Don't mind these brokeforce boys. They just have Rotax envy, lol. :nutkick:

Seriously though, it is good bunch of folks here. :beerchug:


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

Possum said:


> Probably a Polaris


Im still new here but a friend of mine has a polaris sportsman 800 '08 model and they are really heavy and sink in the mud quick if you plan on gettin in anything deep u need to snorkel it fast but welcome and everybody on here is really helpful


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

rotax 10gs or brute 7gs sorry to get off subject but canam is $$$


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Just an FYI you can buy a brand new 800XT which already has a winch for under $7k. If anybody has questions about that, feel free to pm me as I don't want hijack Possum's thread. Also, the same dealer sells Kawi, Popo, Yamaha, Suzuki, and Honda. I don't know if they have the same kind of deal on the other brands or not but it wouldn't hurt to check. Possum, if you are looking at a new quad, I would give them a call before you buy.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

badazzbrute said:


> Welcome to the forum, but I am another believer in the Brute...:rockn:


X3.
And welcome to the forums.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Someone has to do it... :worthless:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Unclebill (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcome from another KY rider


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

YaY, More KY Riders....


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to the best forum on the web


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

best quad a brute??? i didnt know there were any others:rockn::haha: and welcome


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome!! Great bunch of people here...:rockn:


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks yall  rock on i'm deffinently gonna hang out here a lot. yall rock


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I'm from E. KY too. There is a lot of great riding here.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm from E. KY too. There is a lot of great riding here.


O'l smoothy... Welcome Possum. This is a great place to hang out.


----------

